# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Mac OS X на PC

## Wel

Всем доброго времени суток! Кто пробовал ставить Mac OS X на писюк? Поделитесь опытом!!!

----------


## iNvictus

Стоит и работает :) 10.4.8@GA-945GM-S2, Intel Pentium D 805,1024MB DDR2-533, 250GB Seagate SATA2 (60GB X86@HFS+(J), 180GB DATA@HFS+(J) )

----------


## Villan

Товарищи!Кто знает как слить файлы на Мак с раздела винды(хард для винды отдельный - Sata)И?

----------


## iNvictus

Для этого ответа понадобится выяснить две-три вещи:
1) У тебя Хакинтошь или МакинтошьИ
2) Если Хакинтошь, то какая мать (Для НФорсов сейчас выпущены драйвера который позволяют запускать МакОС даже на САТА Жестком диске). Если Макинтошь, то подключай винт через коробку УСБ или переходник САТА-УСБ.
3) Если хакинтошь (Интел и мать на 945/965/865) или макинтошь то просто подключи винт к компьютеру или через УСБ ПЕРЕХОДНИК и МакОС найдет твои данные сама.

Пожалуйста пишите конфигурацию своего ХАКИНТОША или МАКИНТОША, так проще отвечать на поставленные вами вопросы

----------


## Villan

> Для этого ответа понадобится выяснить две-три вещи:
> 1) У тебя Хакинтошь или МакинтошьИ
> 2) Если Хакинтошь, то какая мать (Для НФорсов сейчас выпущены драйвера который позволяют запускать МакОС даже на САТА Жестком диске). Если Макинтошь, то подключай винт через коробку УСБ или переходник САТА-УСБ.
> 3) Если хакинтошь (Интел и мать на 945/965/865) или макинтошь то просто подключи винт к компьютеру или через УСБ ПЕРЕХОДНИК и МакОС найдет твои данные сама.
> 
> Пожалуйста пишите конфигурацию своего ХАКИНТОША или МАКИНТОША, так проще отвечать на поставленные вами вопросы


Отвечаю - Хакинтошь: Мать Elitegroup на nForce 4 .Дело в том что Мак стоит на IDE а винда на SATA. Подключаю оба и меняю приоритет в биосе на Мак..Грузится,но винт SATA не видит.Что сделать чтобы увидел?А где кстати эти драйвера скачать?

----------


## Wel

У меня мать Asus P5LD2(945P-чип), проц Pentium D945, память 1024 mb PC-4200 Hynix, видео Radeon X800GT, звук - Creative Live 7.1 24bit, харды 2504С и 80HJ Sata2 от Samsung-а. Пробовал ставить мак ос 10.4.8 не ломаную... Сьавил ось на 80-ку. После инсталляции и перезагрузки ось долго колбасится а потом появляется перечеркнутый круг. Пробовал отключать второй винт и вытаскивал звуковуху. Не помогает. Подозреваю, что трабла в видяхе. Кто что подскажет?

----------


## Villan

> У меня мать Asus P5LD2(945P-чип), проц Pentium D945, память 1024 mb PC-4200 Hynix, видео Radeon X800GT, звук - Creative Live 7.1 24bit, харды 2504С и 80HJ Sata2 от Samsung-а. Пробовал ставить мак ос 10.4.8 не ломаную... Сьавил ось на 80-ку. После инсталляции и перезагрузки ось долго колбасится а потом появляется перечеркнутый круг. Пробовал отключать второй винт и вытаскивал звуковуху. Не помогает. Подозреваю, что трабла в видяхе. Кто что подскажет?


А какие пакеты устанавливал?Мой тебе совет попробовать поставить без всяких доп. пакетов - галку поставить только на пакете для Intel и все.Если без всего система заведется, то установишь пакеты для своего железа с установочного диска..Они как простые программы устанавливаются..Попробуй в общем,результаты отпишешь.

----------


## Wel

Пробовал несколько вариантов. Без включения потдержки Sse3 инсталляция не начинается. Комп уходит в шатдаун. Попробую еще на следуюшей неделе. Расскажу что получилось. Спасибо за инфу.

----------


## Villan

> Пробовал несколько вариантов. Без включения потдержки Sse3 инсталляция не начинается. Комп уходит в шатдаун. Попробую еще на следуюшей неделе. Расскажу что получилось. Спасибо за инфу.


Ну могу только пожелать удачи!Посмотрим что у тебя получится...

----------


## Villan

Товарищи!Необходима помощь!Вопрос следующий: Как установит Мак ОС на SATA хард? На IDE все встает без праблем,а на SATA не желает...Хотя все остальное железо одно и то же...Если не устанавливаешь никакие пакеты,то выдает экран смерти - "необходима перезагрузка"...Если устанавливаешь со всяким борохлом,то еще веселее: Still waiting for root device .Что можно сделатьИ?Заранее спасибо за помощь!
Конфиг железа: 
Motherboard: Elitegroup A8N Socket 939 Nforce-4
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
Video: Nvidia 6600 GT 128 Mb
Sound: Realtek AC`97
LAN: Integrated Ethernet 
DVD: NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A

----------


## jimm86

товарищи обьясните неученому , каким образом грузить это чудо - 10.4.8 , дистриб скачал а во время установки выскакивает окошко с просьбой выключить питание , на 4-х языках.. пробовал на разных машинах и ничего..Может при загрузке есть какие доп клавишиИ помогите плз.

----------


## Villan

> товарищи обьясните неученому , каким образом грузить это чудо - 10.4.8 , дистриб скачал а во время установки выскакивает окошко с просьбой выключить питание , на 4-х языках.. пробовал на разных машинах и ничего..Может при загрузке есть какие доп клавишиИ помогите плз.


Конфиг компа напиши и подробнее что делаешь - экстросенсов тут нет =)

----------


## jimm86

Проц AMD64 3200+
Мать MSI MS7207G ( интегрированное видео GF6100)
ram 1GB
HDD (IDE) - 120Gb

----------


## jimm86

Пробовал так же на P4 (D) 
с видео X-1300
1 Gb 
80Gb(IDE)

----------


## iNvictus

Ничего страшного... Просто ты скачал дистрибудив не для Хакинтошей :)
А для самого что не на есть Макинтоша.... Совет мой: Используйте 10.4.6 бай JAS а потом поверх него накатываем комбоапдейт 10.4.9 не перезагружаясь кидаем ядро, патченный AppleSMBIOS.kext и потом перезагружаемся
Потом еще разок с опцией -s , выполняем проверку диска и монтируем его на запись. Далее пишем _ update_prebinding -root / -force_
Потом REBOOT и вот... (Если все сделали правильнои руки не кривые и ноги....) Запускается это "Чудо" с нормальным интерфейсом!!
Ах да!! Забыл сказать что устанавливая с диска Джасовской сборки не забываем выбирать патчи для вашего ПК :)

З.Ы. Ответстенность за нарушение пунктов лицензионного соглашения,
ложиться на пользователя который их нарушает.
З.Ы. По секрету: Оное не ставится на машинах без SSE2

----------


## hsrecords

Господа, а не подскажете, где можно качнуть ISO файл с MAC OS X для PC  с ядром 10.4.9? У меня есть 10.4.3, но с этим ядром некорректно работает например интерфейс FireWire и графическую карту определяет только с низким разрешением.

----------


## Yaw

ОС Хакинтош 10.4.8, все работает кроме звука. Звук встроенный не работает, а также карточка SB live!. какую звуковуху из PCI купить посоветуете?(не дорогую)

мать ASRock 775Dual-880Pro
память 1 гиг
2 HDD ide 1 sata
2 DVD RW
видяха NV 7300GT
звук
1) встроеный не работает
2) PCI SB Live! не работает

----------


## Yaw

ОС Хакинтош 10.4.8, все что есть на мамке  работает. Единственное огорчает не  могу обновить до 10.4.9 
GA-945PL-S3
Intel® Pentium® D
Realtek 8111B Gigabit Ethernet
8-канальный аудио кодек Realtek ALC883 
NV 7300GT

----------


## Артимед

> ...у меня есть 10.4.3, но с этим ядром некорректно работает например интерфейс FireWire и графическую карту определяет только с низким разрешением.


Низкое разрешение не из-за версии ядра. Установи видеодрайвер для твоей видюхи. Я юзал 10.4.1 и экран был 1280x1024@75Hz.

Драйвер и инструкцию по установке можешь найти тут: http://www.applelife.ru/index.php?showforum=22

----------


## vaa

> Товарищи!Необходима помощь!Вопрос следующий: Как установит Мак ОС на SATA хард? На IDE все встает без праблем,а на SATA не желает...Хотя все остальное железо одно и то же...Если не устанавливаешь никакие пакеты,то выдает экран смерти - "необходима перезагрузка"...Если устанавливаешь со всяким борохлом,то еще веселее: Still waiting for root device .Что можно сделатьИ?Заранее спасибо за помощь!
> Конфиг железа: 
> Motherboard: Elitegroup A8N Socket 939 Nforce-4
> CPU: AMD Athlon 64 3200+
> Video: Nvidia 6600 GT 128 Mb
> Sound: Realtek AC`97
> LAN: Integrated Ethernet 
> DVD: NEC DVD_RW ND-3550A


была такая же проблема, после установки:Still waiting for root device - дрова на сата не встают. нашел сборку leo4all4.1 все замечательно встало.

----------


## ZolotarevDm

> товарищи обьясните неученому , каким образом грузить это чудо - 10.4.8 , дистриб скачал а во время установки выскакивает окошко с просьбой выключить питание , на 4-х языках.. пробовал на разных машинах и ничего..Может при загрузке есть какие доп клавишиИ помогите плз.


Для каждой вариации конфига нужно смотреть свою сборку дистров. Поддержку ядра, драйверов в конце концов. Вариантов много: Jas, Kaliway, Iatkos... Сборки для однопроцессорных\двухпроц  ссорных платформ, Intel или AMD... Нюансов просто куча!!! почитай здесь (если не силен в английском - используй онлайн-переводчик): http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php

Здесь ответы на 99,9% вопросов, т.е. МНОГО больше, чем тебе нужно:cool:

----------


## ShoxAlimovich

Ребят У меня Макс ось для писи ! v10.4.8 , Gigbyte p43 2 gb ram 800 , core2duo 2.20 все хорошо до тех пор когда приходится видеть и выбирать хард . у меня стоят харды и один из них который я хочу 320 sata , на иде тоже не пашет ! че делать или может из начально фоматнуть его надо!И если да то в какой файловой системе форматить !ИИ

----------


## ams

> Ребят У меня Макс ось для писи ! v10.4.8 , Gigbyte p43 2 gb ram 800 , core2duo 2.20 все хорошо до тех пор когда приходится видеть и выбирать хард . у меня стоят харды и один из них который я хочу 320 sata , на иде тоже не пашет ! че делать или может из начально фоматнуть его надо!И если да то в какой файловой системе форматить !ИИ


Для Макоси HFS нужен как файловая система. Но имхо процесс установки должен предложить отформатировать один из дисков. Попробуй освободить диск один и туда ставить. Другие диски советую отключить вовсе.

----------


## ShoxAlimovich

Но он реально физический не видет не одного!

_Добавлено через 2 минуты 12 секунд_
есть скайп или агент , может так легче будет объяснить !

----------


## assterix

во время установки, когда очередь доходит до выбора носителя, действительно появляется пустое окно в котором нет ни одного значка.
НО! данная ситуация происходит, лишь в том случае, когда инсталятор не видит дисков, отформатированных в нужной файловой системе (HFS).
ПУГАТЬСЯ данной ситуации АБСОЛЮТНО НЕ НАДО.
Все что необходимо, это поднять взгляд немного выше, увидеть волшебные слова "Дисковые утилиты" (либо вариант на выбранном языке инсталятора), кликнуть по ним и с помощью открывшегося инструментария отформатировать ЦЕЛЕВОЙ ДИСК в нужный формат. После закрытия указанного инструмента, в том самом изначальноупомянутом злосчастном окошке появится значок нашего диска. Дальше интуиция подскажет ;)

П.С. Все вышеописанное на 100% справедливо для инсталятора LEOPARD 10.5.7 v. 2.2.  Но в предыдущих сборках предполагаю должно присутствовать нечто подобное.
П.П.С. дабы не было головной боли, лучше чтобы все накопители были на  SATA.

----------

